
Antarctic ice rift spreads – 20km remaining - rodionos
http://www.swansea.ac.uk/media-centre/latest-research/antarcticiceriftspreadsnewbranchrevealedinlatestdatafromiceshelf.php
======
rodionos
It's actually within 13 km of breaking, as of May 31:
[http://www.projectmidas.org/blog/another-step-
closer/](http://www.projectmidas.org/blog/another-step-closer/)

